# 1936 Schwinn Fleet (Ladies) - With Pictures!



## elginkid (Apr 17, 2011)

I finally got the camera, so I can post the pictures of the '36 Fleet, and a couple of other bikes.  It seems to be in decent condition, and with some cleaning, I think it will turn out well.  It also came with the original Yale key!  Does anyone else think the chainguard looks kinda funny? 

I've been reading up on the posts for bringing back the original paint.  Would I want to mask off all of the white regions on this bike?  Or by masking off pinstriping, do you mean the tiny little pinstripes, or these kind too?

Wes







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## elginkid (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 17, 2011)

Gotta get my wife something like this!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice bike the guard is correct. Keep in mind anytime you mask anything off you risk loosing paint. With that said I've had good luck masking pin stripes off but it's good to take the tape and put on a pair of jeans first so it looses some of it's adhesive before you apply it to the paint. It's really trial and error. Try a small area and find what works best for you. Post pics once you clean er up.


----------



## elginkid (Apr 17, 2011)

It's the correct hockey guard, but it doesn't align properly with the chainwheel.  It's shifted too far forward, but there is no ghost mark that would indicate that it's ever moved.


----------



## vincev (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like I have a twin to your bike{behind Hollywood} I dont know what year mine is but it has a different chain guard and no drop stand.Can anyone tell me if I have an incorrect chain guard or a different year bike?Will have to get a separate pic of the Fleet.


----------



## elginkid (Apr 18, 2011)

Different year bike.  Maybe a '39?  Someone else would be better with that.  The frame is different; more streamlined curve to the bars (also could hold a tank).  That chainguard is correct for Schwinn in the late 30s.  It looks like a stripped down version of the ladies' DX.  It's funny how the Hollywood used to be the flagship women's bike before the war, and it's last iteration became kind of the base model.


----------

